# APH Rescue Service



## Reptileaddict (Jul 30, 2009)

A very worthwhile service has been set up to specialise in APH rescue and other similar spikey creatures.

America has a problem for hogs in need and the UK generally follows their trend so this is a good proactive move - the need may not be that great at the moment (although there have been some rescue cases over the past few months) but its a sure fire thing to happen and also it is to take the pressure off wild hog carers who have expressed concerns over the ability to cope with APH if they start receiving them as rescues (as has been the case fairly recently) seeing as they already deal with a high number of wild hogs!!

Homeless Little Fockers


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

BUMP!!!

make sure as many people see this as possible, spread the word please people!


----------



## Fancy Mice (Oct 10, 2006)

I might be able to take in temporary fosters if needed. Where do I get more info? (I've kept/bred APH since 2004).


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive been registered as a fosterer for ages just email them


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

think you might need to change the name cos homeless little fockers would put me of rehoming with yous


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

connor 1213 said:


> think you might need to change the name cos homeless little fockers would put me of rehoming with yous


Hehe. I quite like it!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ron Magpie said:


> Hehe. I quite like it!


 
So do I:no1:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't get it. What do you like about the name?

It is pretty disrepectful toward the animals to call them little fockers? No?

Its not clever to change the spelling so you can get away with the profanity.

I just find the name vulgar, bizarre and confusing.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Its just a bit amusing and as long as it does what it says and rescues needy hogs I dont think it really matters


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

i think the term "fockers" came from the film "meet the fockers" rather than it being a way of getting away with swearing


----------



## dexnos (Mar 10, 2008)

I think your kinda missing the point of the original post don't you.


----------

